# what is the general knowledge about the size



## avbill (Sep 5, 2014)

what is the general knowledge about the size of fountain pen verses the person's hand .  

I'm looking for more than big hand big pen  small hand small pen  Any ideas

thanks

this is what I have come up with  just do not like the answer to the third question 

Important Fountain Pen Characteristics

When embarking on a quest for the perfect fountain pen, you should Probably take a moment to ask yourself several fundamental questions:

What am I going to use this fountain pen for? 
Different types of fountain pens have different specialties. Are you looking for a fast note-taking pen, or a showy pen to display on your desk? Examine your writing habits to get a sense of what you need.

What is my handwriting style? 
Those with neat and small handwriting usually prefer fine nibs for precision, while fast writers favor wetter, broader nibs that can keep up. Heavy-handed writers might want an iridium-tipped nib, which is more durable and tends to reduce wear and tear. In general, fountain pens should complement your writing style.

What should your fountain pen size be?
I suppose it is a subjective matter as to how large you want your pen to be. Theoretically, it should be related to the size of your hand - big hand, big pen, small hand (ladies particularly) small pen. This is the best yardstick to go by unless you have the opportunity to handle many different sizes.

What characteristics should my fountain pen have to satisfy the requirements stated above? 
Although there are a ton of characteristics that can be used to differentiate fountain pens, nib size and filling mechanism are two of the most important ones.


----------



## Brh (Sep 8, 2014)

I found this article some time ago. Interesting stuff, but I do believe that size/weight are purely subjective to the individual. I have smallish hands but prefer a large, heavy pen. Hope this helps.

Pen Ergonomics « Atramental Otaku

Regards


----------

